# Juice and strain features on American Homebrewers website



## Onslowsdry (24/9/13)

My juice and strain cider making method featutes on the American Homebrewers Association website.

http://www.homebrewersassociation.org/pages/community/news/show?title=juice-strain-cider-making-of-the-future


----------



## Greg.L (24/9/13)

This is the method that requires you to take apart and clean your juicer after 4 minutes of use.


----------



## Onslowsdry (24/9/13)

Four minutes was for a JE15 model, the JE4 was faster and took only one and a half minutes to fill the pulp container. Juice yields were much the same at 65% by weight of apple. If you have a small garden batch, you could look to produce a gallon of fresh juice in about five minutes, this includes time to clear and clean the machine.


----------



## drsmurto (24/9/13)

Your method?

Since when is juicing apples to make cider a new idea?

Are you redesigning the wheel in your spare time too?


----------



## Airgead (24/9/13)

Be fair... he has come up with the revolutionary step of running it through a strainer as well.

Worth a patent methinks...


----------



## vortex (24/9/13)

Can you see the TopGear track from your house?


----------



## Onslowsdry (24/9/13)

This is not stepwise juice and then strain. This is synchronous juice and strain. See: http://youtu.be/Qvc0cCh5r0c.

There is no inventive step. Juice and strain is therefore not patentable.

I haven't watched TopGear in years, I've been too busy making cider.


----------



## punkin (25/9/13)

Good on ya Onslow. The more people making good cider for next to nothing the better. Pick apples from roadside trees or get seconds from an orchard and get good yeilds quickly and easily without having to build and store for 11 months and 3 weeks a scratter or a press.

We do about 70 litres in a couple of hours including cleanup here with one juicer and two of us.

Beats using plastic bottles of juice for sure.


----------



## Onslowsdry (25/9/13)

Yup, great minds ..............


----------



## Greg.L (25/9/13)

There are a lot of different ways to make juice, it depends on your circumstances. If you have a few trees you will eventually get a crop too big for a juicer. In my experience those sort of domestic machines have a limited lifespan if used for heavy work, and it sounds too fiddly to me to stop every few minutes. For small quantities you can freeze the apples and press them when they thaw. To make a basic press is pretty easy, you don't need to spend a couple of hundred on a juicer. 
But if it gets people into cider that is a good thing, it is a simple, entry level technique. I still think if you want to really get into cider you have to move past that sort of thing, to something more durable and satisfying.


----------



## punkin (25/9/13)

I do a three or four garbage bins full every season Greg. As i say, it's as quick, pretty much as efficient and easily as cheap as building a scratter and press.

To each his own, and i don't find the stop start any problem at all. Unless you have an orchard i would wholeheartedly recommend a $200 juicer. As you say the cheap ones don't stand up, and also as you say you haven't tried it. But if people buy one that takes full apples and quarter them (to check for worms any way) you are running it nice and easy.

As a juicer user i can recommend anyone not owning an apple orchard to try this method. I'm positive you'll be happy with it.


----------



## Airgead (25/9/13)

I've been using a juicer for years (cold press, screw type) but am upgrading to a scratter and press because I find using a juicer for 50l of cider to be a huge pain. 

Also I'm looking at making 1000l next year if I can pull my finger out and get my applications in and there is no way I'm going to attempt that with a juicer.

Currently designing the press and talking to a welder who is prepared to weld the thing up for me out of scrap in exchange for a couple of cases of something.

Juicer beats plastic bottles of juice hands down and for small batches its a good technique (with or without the revolutionary strainer). Nothing wrong with it at all. I suspect the criticism is coming more from what looks like an attempt to claim ownership of something that brewers have been doing since home juicers were available.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## drsmurto (25/9/13)

I own a very good juicer.

I buy freshly pressed organic apple juice from an orchard - $50 for 40L.

Juicer stays in the cupboard. Wheel doesn't get reinvented. I drink cider. Grower gets beer money.


----------

